# The Fruit Bowl Bread Recipe



## annh (Apr 14, 2007)

Some days the fruit bowl looks sad with those black bananas and apples and pears starting to shrivel.  So make the following cake:
75g dried apricots
75g sultanas
1 lemon or orange
100g butter
125g caster sugar
2 large eggs
3 large ripe bananas(black ones the best) or 2 pears or 2 apples
200g SR flour

Method
Preheat  oven to Gas 3/160C and line a loaf tin with parchment paper
Chop the apricots into small pieces
Cream the butter and sugar together till light and fluffy
Add the eggs and beat well.
Add the dried fruit and zest from either lemon or orange
Mash the bananas/grate pears apples
Add fruit to the creamed mixture and mix well.
Add the sifted flour and fold in using a large metal spoon
put mixture into loaf tin.
Bake for approx 1 hour - it i ready when you can insert a knife into
the middle and it comes out clean.
Leave the cake to cool for about 15 minutes then turn out remove paper.
Can be served on its own or cut into slices with butter.

Yummy
Also nice with chopped prunes.


----------



## shpj4 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello annh and welcome to DC.  Thank you for sharing your receipe with us.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 14, 2007)

good idea for using up that geriatric fruit.

But what do I do if the eggs are black/wrinkly?


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> good idea for using up that geriatric fruit.
> 
> But what do I do if the eggs are black/wrinkly?


 
Shelled or Unshelled?


----------



## mudbug (Apr 14, 2007)

does it matter, Stir?  icky no matter how you approach them.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> does it matter, Stir? icky no matter how you approach them.


 
Most of us would wash our car before they turn black & wrinkly!  Unless you are still waiting for a side order of toast on the sun roof.


----------

